# Bowhunting Baboons



## Gary73

I was chatting to a friend about what animals we would really like to bow hunt in SA. 

I cant explain why but I really had high on my list a big male Baboon. I have searched on AT but theres not a lot of info, so I thought I would ask here on the SA forum as you guys will know best.

1. What kind of lbs (bow).
2. Arrow weight etc, broadhead choice.
3. Shot placement. Are they particually tough or dangerous.

Have you taken one yourself with a bow or know someone who has, are they difficult to get a shot at. Any info would help.

Any links to info would also help

Thanks
Gary


----------



## za_boy

Baboons are not particularly tough animals so you'll be fine with what ever setup you're bringing over with you. Tell us what your setup is for SA. Looking at your signature your arrow setup is about 150gr too light for African game IMO.

A wounded baboon isn't something to take lightly so make sure your shot counts. I shoot them straight up the front leg as I would with most other animals except if they're sitting. Shots from the from or back will work well too, just aim for the heart.

ZA


----------



## NW.Iowan

mean looking critters


----------



## Gary73

I was going to use the 82nd Airbourne at 72lbs with 435gr arrows (montec or Atom broadheads). Plains game would be the biggest animals. I thought anything suitable for Elk/Moose would do the job arrow weight wise.


----------



## Karoojager

za_boy said:


> Baboons are not particularly tough animals so you'll be fine with what ever setup you're bringing over with you. Tell us what your setup is for SA. Looking at your signature your arrow setup is about 150gr too light for African game IMO.
> 
> A wounded baboon isn't something to take lightly so make sure your shot counts. I shoot them straight up the front leg as I would with most other animals except if they're sitting. Shots from the from or back will work well too, just aim for the heart.
> 
> ZA


ZA Boy is right with his advice. But note, the heart is`n directly under the left mammilla, you must aim a bit under mammilla and in the middle of the chest, if you want to shoot a baboon from the front. By this aiming point you have the chance to hit the heart or the spine. I shot in 2006 a baboon from the left side and he was very quick down. Last year I shot one from the front and I aimed him like a human being, this was not the sweet spot and we search a long time for him.

only my 2 cent


----------



## Gary73

Karoojager said:


> ZA Boy is right with his advice. But note, the heart is`n directly under the left mammilla, you must aim a bit under mammilla and in the middle of the chest, if you want to shoot a baboon from the front. By this aiming point you have the chance to hit the heart or the spine. I shot in 2006 a baboon from the left side and he was very quick down. Last year I shot one from the front and I aimed him like a human being, this was not the sweet spot and we search a long time for him.
> 
> only my 2 cent


Thanks for the info.


----------



## jedk

Gary73 said:


> I was chatting to a friend about what animals we would really like to bow hunt in SA.
> 
> I cant explain why but I really had high on my list a big male Baboon. I have searched on AT but theres not a lot of info, so I thought I would ask here on the SA forum as you guys will know best.
> 
> 1. What kind of lbs (bow).
> 2. Arrow weight etc, broadhead choice.
> 3. Shot placement. Are they particually tough or dangerous.
> 
> Have you taken one yourself with a bow or know someone who has, are they difficult to get a shot at. Any info would help.
> 
> Any links to info would also help
> 
> Thanks
> Gary


They see very well even if you are in a hide. I have had a few in my sights a full draw only to have them see my movement and screem and turn tail. My wife got one before I did


----------



## Karoojager

Yes Jed, the one thing is to see baboons the other thing is to shoot one.
This buggers are very clever and much aggressive if they are wounded.


----------



## jedk

Karoojager said:


> Yes Jed, the one thing is to see baboons the other thing is to shoot one.
> This buggers are very clever and much aggressive if they are wounded.


I haven't yet wounded one but I know they will startle even the toughest of man when the bush is silent and on lets out a scream:scared:


----------



## Karoojager

Jed,

years ago a friend of me shot one at a distance from 20 yard out of the blind. He shot him in the head and was sure this was a deadly shoot. But this baboon attacked my friend right through the shooting window
This was horrible 3 minutes for my friend.


----------



## Bushkey

My wife refuses to sit in a blind on her own after her ordeal with a big male baboon. This guy tormented her for half an hour. A friend of mine had to shoot him at the end with a .375, he just wouldn't move away from the hide even though he knew there was a person inside. 

The k9's of a big male can be longer than those of a Lion, and they are damn strong, so be careful. But yes, I have shot a few and they are not all that tough. A good placed shot will put them down quickly. I have to admit that I am not fond of shooting them and will not pay to shoot one. On some farms they are given to the hunters for free to manage there population.


----------



## Bushkey

Just out of interest sake.


----------



## jedk

They are certainly nasty critters. Here is a photo of the male my wife shot a few years back.


----------



## Gerhard

Gary73 said:


> I was going to use the 82nd Airbourne at 72lbs with 435gr arrows (montec or Atom broadheads). Plains game would be the biggest animals. I thought anything suitable for Elk/Moose would do the job arrow weight wise.


That is a good set up for plains game and will work great on baboon.

Might have to think about Slick Tricks.... lol


----------



## Gary73

Gerhard said:


> That is a good set up for plains game and will work great on baboon.
> 
> Might have to think about Slick Tricks.... lol


LOL at the slick tricks.

I was also considering using my Bowtech Admiral at 67.5lbs draw with 400gr arrows. I thought shooting from a blind might be better with the short axle to axle of the Admiral.


----------



## Gerhard

Gary73 said:


> LOL at the slick tricks.
> 
> I was also considering using my Bowtech Admiral at 67.5lbs draw with 400gr arrows. I thought shooting from a blind might be better with the short axle to axle of the Admiral.


Most of the blinds are more than big enough to stand and shoot comfortable with your 82nd...

I would suggest 435gr arrows be your minimum weight for plains game.

You do not need to shoot your arrow faster than 280fps to hunt plains game effectively.

But your arrow can be to light.

Rather hunt slow and heavy and have good penetration than light and fast and not enough penetration....


----------



## INGOZI

I might be mistaken but I do not think that any primates may be exported from this country as they are protected by Cites I. But as far as killing one a well placed shot out of any bow good enough to use on regular game will suffice. Just remember to keep a mental note of organ placement and place your arrow accordingly, beware of shooting too low through the chest cavity.


----------



## Algonquin

*Baboon hunting ?*

Hello All,

I am from Canada, please excuse my ignorance. I must ask you I thought all primates are on the endangered species list?? because of loss of habitat as well as "bush hunting" ? Do you have the animal mounted ? and how do you cook the meat ? and what does it taste like ? 

Just curious ... thanks Melissa


----------



## Matatazela

I've seen baboons 'barbequed' over an open fire, spatchcocked like a chicken. I didn't eat any meat, but the guys cooking it (shangaan Africans) seemed to consider it a delicacy! 

Baboons (and vervet monkeys) are definitely *not *endangered in South Africa.


----------



## carloscar27

Man they're scary:embara:


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8

Algonquin said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am from Canada, please excuse my ignorance. I must ask you I thought all primates are on the endangered species list?? because of loss of habitat as well as "bush hunting" ? Do you have the animal mounted ? and how do you cook the meat ? and what does it taste like ?
> 
> Just curious ... thanks Melissa


The government is just trying to protect their ancestors.........


----------



## Algonquin

Drenalinjunkie8 said:


> The government is just trying to protect their ancestors.........




ROTFLMAO ... sounds just like Canada LOL


----------



## Gerhard

Algonquin said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am from Canada, please excuse my ignorance. I must ask you I thought all primates are on the endangered species list?? because of loss of habitat as well as "bush hunting" ? Do you have the animal mounted ? and how do you cook the meat ? and what does it taste like ?
> 
> Just curious ... thanks Melissa


All primates are on the CITES I list and may not be exported if you do not have the required permit.

I do not think Baboon or Vervet monkeys can be considered an endangered species... In most places in South Africa they are considered vermin or damage causing animals.


----------



## nimrod-100

As far as I know they are not endangered in South Africa or Namibia.
Yes you need a Cites I for them to get them imported which will normally be done by your clearing agent (if it is a good one).
Many hunters do a "European Mount" of the skull - look at the tusks - but a full mount can also look interesting.
As I know from Namibia they defintely do not eat them.
Man, they are stinking terribly.
I have shot 7 - 5 with bow & arrow and 2 with the rifle.


----------



## Gary73

nimrod-100 said:


> As far as I know they are not endangered in South Africa or Namibia.
> Yes you need a Cites I for them to get them imported which will normally be done by your clearing agent (if it is a good one).
> Many hunters do a "European Mount" of the skull - look at the tusks - but a full mount can also look interesting.
> As I know from Namibia they defintely do not eat them.
> Man, they are stinking terribly.
> I have shot 7 - 5 with bow & arrow and 2 with the rifle.
> 
> View attachment 595889
> 
> 
> View attachment 595890
> 
> 
> View attachment 595891


Very impressive.


----------



## clint999

They are certainly nasty critters. Here is a photo of the male my wife shot a few years back.


----------



## nimrod-100

clint999 said:


> they are certainly nasty critters. Here is a photo of the male my wife shot a few years back.


----------



## AKMATT

I have shot a few baboons...maybe a few more than I should have. I try to shoot them from behind or broadside as their hands and arms are constantly moving. They have great eye sight and can spot motion very well. Not that great a nose thank goodness.

You can export, but talk to your PH in advance so he can have the paperwork lined out.

They are tough like all animals in Africa, and you should not take them lightly as they can rip your face off. That said, just about any well placed arrow with a razor sharp broadhead will work. I used Montecs, Slick Tricks, Shuttle Locks...all with devastating results.

One I shot went 1.5 feet..straight down with a severed spine at the base of his head.

Cheers,

Matt


----------

